# 3/4 Pike linebred pup - Thread



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's an update on the 3/4 linebred Pike pup, for those who are interested:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY9LI1TbPro Jumping - 10 months old now. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxlf6ZfH0hE Box revier. - 10 months old. 


I should be getting new bitework videos. When I have them, will post. 


Regards and Happy New Year.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...lookin good


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> Thanks for sharing...lookin good



Thanks Joby!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice. I see a strong dog developing.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> Very nice. I see a strong dog developing.



Thank you, Bob. 

Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like a lively dog to work with. I like that! Scary moment there when I thought it would take a nip out of the box but its a young dog still and I am sure the owner will work on that. Its a very good start for a 10 month old dog. Thanks for sharing this Tiago 



Tiago Fontes said:


> Here's an update on the 3/4 linebred Pike pup, for those who are interested:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY9LI1TbPro Jumping - 10 months old now.
> ...


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Alice. 

Happy New Year to you.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Tiago,
Nice work with a driven dog!Can't wait to see him as he progresses and gets more mature.
Mike


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Mike. 

Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are some more videos: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbUV1L9_0vQ Object 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91oW7mYfNiM First long bites. 



Regards


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice to see that someone outside of Holland is interested in the KNPV program to the extent that you are. Specially with GSD.

Good luck with that and have a good 2014.

GG


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Very good for his age Tiago , I recognise that drive 8)


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Marcel Winter said:


> Very good for his age Tiago , I recognise that drive 8)


Thank you Marcel. I think he looks good, also!


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow Tiago they look super nice! How are the females doing? You planning on repeating the breeding?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Haz Othman said:


> Wow Tiago they look super nice! How are the females doing? You planning on repeating the breeding?


Hello Haz,

There are 3 females that I believe will be very good... Let's see how their handlers behave. 

Probably wont repeat the breeding, because I am looking to use the pup's dam with a Rakker Ph1 son by the end of this year. 


Regards


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Good luck I look forward to seeing the results of that litter. Just curious why do you like the rakker son?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Haz Othman said:


> Good luck I look forward to seeing the results of that litter. Just curious why do you like the rakker son?


Thanks. 

First, because this dog is loaded with drives, aggression... He also had KNPV certificates and produced several KNPV dogs. 

Second, because I want to see what my female throws when outcrossed to a dog like this.

Third, because if everything goes as planned, I want to linebreed on her using my current 3-4 Pike stuff. 



Regards


----------

